# Just won motor on ebay...need info



## gillespiej03 (Aug 29, 2010)

Can anyone offer up some info on this motor I just one?

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310242179466&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT#ht_3425wt_1354

I plan on trying to convert it to electric start and remote steering.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## gillespiej03 (Aug 30, 2010)

Anybody have an idea what year this motor is?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 30, 2010)

looks like an 80's modle

sounds like its going to need a rebuild


----------



## Outdoorsman (Aug 30, 2010)

Buy the style of the cover, looks to be a little older than an 80's, I would guess early to mid 70's

Look at the other items your seller has for sale...a similar cover is listed all by itself....might be a clew to the age of yours.

Outdoorsman....


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 30, 2010)

its late 60's, definatly looks like a rebuild. my guess is your going to have to put at least $500 into it for parts.


----------



## gillespiej03 (Aug 30, 2010)

What kind of problems does it seem to have?


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 31, 2010)

"The crank is stiff and will not pull for easily, but the propeller does move, it is not tested further."

that is what it said on the post.


----------



## gillespiej03 (Aug 31, 2010)

Would that indicate a seized piston or something like that? I am not very familiar with 2 strokes.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Sep 1, 2010)

gillespiej03 said:


> Would that indicate a seized piston or something like that? I am not very familiar with 2 strokes.



*1st*, if you plan on rebuilding this motor and want to learn how to you own maintenance, then you really need to get a good service manual. They have the specifications on the motor and have good detail instructions on how to repair and maintain the motor. 

*2nd*, when you get your motor you will need to remove the lower unit/gear case from the upper exhaust housing. By doing this, you can determine if the head is seized up for what ever reason or if the gear case if frozen up.

- when you remove the lower unit and the motor is able to turn over then the gear case is frozen preventing the drive shaft from turning and thus preventing the power head from turning.

- when you remove the lower unit and the motor is unable to turn over then the power head is locked up or turning very stiffly. This could be from severe coking, overheating situation, broken rod, damage piston/rings, rusting in the cylinder from water intrusion or damage crankshaft ...who knows.

- There is a possibility of both the power head is frozen and the gear case is frozen from damage...again who knows this a new to you motor and you know nothing of its history...other than what the seller is supplying.

(I'm going to back track a little....when you get your motor, try this 1st). Remove both spark plugs and spray in or pour in each hole a mixture ( 1/2 TWC-3 2cycle oil and 1/2 seafoam ) Put the spark plugs back in hand tight snug. Let the motor sit face down (prop up the motor and protect the motor when you do this) with the spark plugs pointing to the ceiling a day or 2 day and then try to turn the power head. To turn the power head (Return the motor to up right position on boat or stand and remove the spark plugs) use the starter rope or manually turn the flywheel by hand. If it is still sluggish or still won't budge then repeat the steps above. Do this for about a week....hopefully if the power head is frozen this might free it up. * If not then go to 2nd step listed above by removing the lower unit*.

After you do the above...please update us. (Hopefully you might luck out)


----------



## gillespiej03 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the great info Cajun! Just one question. What is the seafoam you mentioned?


----------



## cajuncook1 (Sep 1, 2010)

gillespiej03 said:


> Thanks for the great info Cajun! Just one question. What is the seafoam you mentioned?



https://www.seafoamsales.com/motor-treatment.html


----------



## gillespiej03 (Sep 8, 2010)

Received the motor today. I won't have time to mess with it really until the weekend but did give the rope start a couple of pulls. It seems that the recoil might need some work since it is tough to pull with the cowl off the engine block. Turned the flywheel by hand and it turned the prop fairly easy. Did notice one of the spark plugs was broken. Oh yeah, the damn tiller arm link broke during shipping. Other than that I would say it seems to be in decent shape. I'm going to have a buddy of mine check it out. Now I need to start sourcing parts for the conversions. I believe it is a 1967 model merc 200 the serial number is 1907556. I still plan on converting to remote since my boat already has a console with steering wheel and cable, also want to make it remote start but keep the pull start just in case. It appears that the mount already has a steering tube so I think all I need is the link. 

Here is a link to a flywheel I might try to grab for the electric start conversion
https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300452140275&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT#ht_948wt_770

and here is a link to the side mount control

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Mercury-Side-Mount-Control-Box-No-Trim-15ft-881170A-3-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem5d2a08a660QQitemZ400137168480QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear#ht_1796wt_1167

Thanks for any help guys!!


----------

